# FreeBSD 13.1, Raspberrypi 4b login problem.



## bsaidus (Sep 9, 2022)

Hello.
I've installed FreeBSD 13.1 on Raspberrypi 4b and all is fine works perfectelly.
I've written a simple web site in php ( lighttpd, php) to do some taches, and activated root access in ssh.
So When I post some data to server ( in data posted there is a IP addresses in it  ex: mm_ips=192.168.10.22 ) first the lighttpd give me error 400 BAD REQUEST.
OK.
I tried many times to post that data, finally the FreeBSD disconnected me in ssh console, and even do not show the password prompt when I try to log directelly on IT ( it shows only : login:  and when I tape the login, it do not request me the password and go to show the login prompt again and again).

So, Whats the probleme.

Thanks you.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2022)

bsaidus said:


> and activated root access in ssh.


Bad practice and a bad habit to get into. Learn to use su(1), sudo(8) or doas(1) and login as a 'normal' user. Never enable root logins via ssh(1).



bsaidus said:


> I tried many times to post that data, finally the FreeBSD disconnected me in ssh console, and even do not show the password prompt when I try to log directelly on IT ( it shows only : login: and when I tape the login, it do not request me the password and go to show the login prompt again and again).


If I had to guess, I suspect one of your scripts is looping endlessly and spawning new processes, much like a fork bomb. And this is sucking up all your memory and resources, effectively starving the system until it can't do anything anymore.


----------



## bsaidus (Sep 9, 2022)

Hi SirDice.
Thank you for your feedback. Perhaps you are right, but when I reboot, there is no script running. only services that I activated on startup ( I mean, lighttpd, sshd, ntpd ).

I'll take your advice seriousely.

It boot's until showing login prompt.

```
login :    root <Enter>
```
do not show

```
password:
```
it goes to

```
login :
```
 again.


----------



## covacat (Sep 9, 2022)

your shell may have a problem
try to boot in single user mode and fix it


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2022)

Dodgy SD card perhaps? The Pi is rather finicky when it comes to SD cards, certainly the older Pi 1 and 2 had problems with certain SD card brands. So far I've had no problems using SanDisk SD cards.


----------



## bsaidus (Sep 9, 2022)

I use SanDisk SD card me too.
I think the single user mode does not exists in Raspberry, No ?
I so, It exists, how can I prompt to it.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2022)

bsaidus said:


> I think the single user mode does not exists in Raspberry, No ?


Of course it does. Why wouldn't it?



bsaidus said:


> I so, It exists, how can I prompt to it.


At the menu screen (during boot) pick single user mode.


----------



## covacat (Sep 9, 2022)

it may not work without serial console / it does not work on pi zero (problem with video console driver)
for some reason it does not output anything  userland until getty starts (so you get no /etc/rc* output)
all of the above is valid for 13.0


----------



## bsaidus (Sep 9, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Of course it does. Why wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> At the menu screen (during boot) pick single user mode


In x86, x86_64 arch It displays on boot the menu, but not in Raspberry.
It boot first using the u-boot I think then passes to loading kernel.
The menu with ASCII FreeBSD do not appears.
I use the little screen that comes with the Raspberry.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2022)

Oh, right. The Pi has this by default in /boot/loader.conf:

```
# Disable the beastie menu and color
beastie_disable="YES"
```


----------



## bsaidus (Sep 9, 2022)

Ah,
you mean before the kernel loads, I should 

```
set beastie_disable="NO"
```
?
because there is no editor disponible at this time.


----------

